# Distance between HVAC supply and return vents



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Pics would make it easier for us to give you an opinion.

Did your old 2 ton cool the house ok? Or did it lose temp during the day? Often, low air flow is the cause of an A/C not maintaining temp.


----------



## atlantatd (Apr 13, 2011)

The old unit in it's prime did just "ok" but didn't seem to be able to handle outside temps in the low 90's. It was over 20 years old SEER of 8 and was having other problems with fan switch, gas valve in furnace, among others. Plus last year it had a hard time even on just warm days let alone hot days, so it was just time to replace. I had more than one estimate and all but one sized the new one as a 2.5 ton. Here is a picture of the room they want to add the return vent. The pic is of the supply vent on the interior side of the room opposite the exterior wall which has a double window.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The return can be on the opposite wall and not have any ill effect.

Instead of getting a larger A/C. You might consider increasing your attic insulation. This will save you money in both heating and cooling season. Also, if you seal your windows, doors along with the wall receps and switches, you greatly reduce the heating and cooling load of your house. Saving money again on heating and cooling.


----------



## atlantatd (Apr 13, 2011)

Good points about extra insulation and sealing outlets and switches. I have done that along with upgrading to insulated windows. I think the builder had simply undersized the original system. I had 5 estimates done and 4 recommended 2.5 ton and one said 3 ton. I went with the majority at 2.5 ton and will have the installer locate the new return on the opposite wall from the existing supply. Thanks for the responses!!


----------

